# Post Your Creepy Doll Thread



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2018)

Post your creepy dolls here.

I'll get it started


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (May 24, 2018)

This ought to be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Gary A. (May 30, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 21, 2018)

...once upon a time at the consignment store..


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like you had to ID Elmo


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Gary A. (Jun 21, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Looks like you had to ID Elmo


Yeah, I'm a relative.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 21, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you had to ID Elmo
> ...



Ah, yes. I can clearly see the resemblance.
Guess I'll go over and wake the grandkids to break the news.


----------



## smithdan (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 24, 2019)

Galaxy s8

1


 

2


 

3


 

4


 


5





6


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 9, 2019)

Some really creepy dolls here..........


----------



## NGH (Nov 9, 2019)

Not dolls exactly but these rocking horses are a little creepy...





Especially this one!


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## compur (Oct 27, 2020)

island of the dolls - Google Search


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank god Halloween is over for another year


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 21, 2021)

Peewee Portrait


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 6, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 199393


That has chilling creepiness!


----------

